

Instrumenting jQuery errors in production - sbezboro
https://rollbar.com/blog/post/2013/08/08/jquery-error-instrumentation/

======
brianr
We've been using this internally for the last couple days. It's strangely
awesome to see real stack traces for Javascript errors. Makes it feel just a
little more like a "real" programming language. If anyone has any questions,
we're here.

